

French contestants torture each other on TV Game of Death - tokenadult
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/7457780/French-contestants-torture-each-other-on-TV-Game-of-Death.html

======
tokenadult
A psychologist who is a Facebook friend of mine was surprised that the French
psychologists obtained permission to reproduce Milgram's famous experiment.

